
Ciphey – Automated decryption tool using AI and NLP - bbno4
https://github.com/Ciphey/Ciphey
======
ahnberg
I built a docker container based on phusion/baseimage so anyone can try this
as long as they have docker installed. Just run this to have it decrypt to
"Testing": $ docker run ahnberg/ciphey ciphey -t "01010100 01100101 01110011
01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111"

